# Breakfast Burritos



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Trying to learn how to make breakfast burritos. Doin pretty good cookin but she taste tests for me and gives a thumbs up or down. I like for the wife to wrap um up and that's when she adds the salsa and half slice of American cheese. I don't wrap very well.:surprise:Large skillet makes about 8-10 burritos. They freeze well if need be and cook in my toaster oven.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Trying to learn how to make breakfast burritos. Doin pretty good cookin but she taste tests for me and gives a thumbs up or down. I like for fortune to wrap um up and that's when she adds the salsa and half slice of American cheese. I don't wrap very well.:surprise:Large skillet makes about 8-10 burritos. They freeze well if need be and cook in my toaster oven.


Recipe? :biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Recipe? :biggrin2:


 A little of this and a little of that.:vs_laugh:


EDIT:
That large skillet nearly full had
2 or 3 TBL spoons of oil

1 large and 1 medium potato
about 3/4 cup of chopped ham
about 1/3 onion
about a half cup of bell pepper
a little frozen corn I found in the freezer
seems like something else I'm forgetting
salt to taste
cook until potatoes are done
add 8 or 9 eggs, stir frequently until you like the look


Wife takes over
warms tortilla shells a little in microwave
fills shell adds half slice of cheese and some salsa
wraps them up



If I forgot something put it in.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wife's salsa recipe? 

I honestly couldn't tell you amounts for mine - &#55356;&#57157; tomatoes, onions, cilantro, jalapeno peppers, garlic, lemon juice, salt, pepper.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Wife's salsa recipe?
> 
> I honestly couldn't tell you amounts for mine - �� tomatoes, onions, cilantro, jalapeno peppers, garlic, lemon juice, salt, pepper.


Purchased :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you cut up everything?

How about sour cream? Avocados? Not to complicate your dish.:wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Do you cut up everything?
> 
> 
> _Yes_
> ...



_That's above my pay grade._:biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Wife's salsa recipe?
> 
> I honestly couldn't tell you amounts for mine - �� tomatoes, onions, cilantro, jalapeno peppers, garlic, lemon juice, salt, pepper.


I'm glad you mentioned this because our 2 sons share a recipe they use that's real good and I'll, well kind of remind them of that. :wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Those sounds really good. :smile:
.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Sounds GOOD 👌


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Wife's salsa recipe?
> 
> I honestly couldn't tell you amounts for mine - �� tomatoes, onions, cilantro, jalapeno peppers, garlic, lemon juice, salt, pepper.


I have tried several ways to make salsa, but still haven't got the exact taste I am looking for. I will give your's a try, thanks Nik.

We do eat breakfast...sometimes, but not often. We usually eat about 2 or 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I have tried several ways to make salsa, but still haven't got the exact taste I am looking for. I will give your's a try, thanks Nik.
> 
> We do eat breakfast...sometimes, but not often. We usually eat about 2 or 3 in the afternoon.


I think I start with two big tomatoes, then maybe 1/2 an onion. It's to taste preference, of course. Too much cilantro tastes like detergent. I used to make this every night to eat with meat ( & poi, but that's a different story.)

You can add avocado for guacamole. Or cook the salsa. I add chicken broth & beef broth for a great tasting sauce, if cooked. Might be called salsa asado. That goes well with eggs, steak & pinto beans - Huevos Ranchero.

I think you're a natural cook because you like to experiment.:wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Senior, try mole verde from a jar in the Mexican section of the grocery. It is finely ground pumpkin seeds with green Chile. Not too hot. So good. It comes like a really thick p-nut butter that you mix with broth. It's great with broiled chicken breasts Or you could possibly put it on your burrito.

Nuts are used in a lot of entrees across the world. I can't think of any US ones, right now.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> I think I start with two big tomatoes, then maybe 1/2 an onion. It's to taste preference, of course. Too much cilantro tastes like detergent. I used to make this every night to eat with meat ( & poi, but that's a different story.)
> 
> You can add avocado for guacamole. Or cook the salsa. I add chicken broth & beef broth for a great tasting sauce, if cooked. Might be called salsa asado. That goes well with eggs, steak & pinto beans - Huevos Ranchero.
> 
> I think you're a natural cook because you like to experiment.:wink2:


Thanks Nik, I have saved this in my recipe file. I will give it a try. I love experimenting cooking.

Years back when I was about 20, I tried to make thickening gravy. I had kinda watched my mom make it, but didn't pay a lot of attention how much of what. Well I got my grease good and hot, put the salt and pepper in and then put the *2 cups* of flour in and let it brown. 

I added the water and it started getting bigger and bigger, so I would dip a couple cups out and put more water in, I did this about three or four times and finally gave up and turned the fire off. When I poured that giant biscuit in the paper sack garbage, it made a pretty good thud. LOL


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Wife's salsa recipe?
> 
> I honestly couldn't tell you amounts for mine - �� tomatoes, onions, cilantro, jalapeno peppers, garlic, lemon juice, salt, pepper.


 The recipe the boys make their salsa of but I haven't tried making it. Looks rather simple but what we might expect from us guys. 

Also I failed to mention when eating the burrito I add about 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of salsa to each bite. Putting enough in the burrito recipe just wouldn't work I don't believe.


----------

